# Daddy Depressed beyond a few days



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

As some of you will know (if you've read my previous posts) I recently spawned my male CT betta and expected him to behave in a depressive and unusual mood for a few days then get back to himself but as of yet he hasn't. He's been either sitting at the bottom of his tank or just floating at the surface. He used to be ALOT more active. He's still eating and enjoys flaring at the mirror I put up for him once a day but just doesn't seem himself. I seem to have a 6th sense when it comes to predicting my betta's deaths and I'm getting that familular feeling again.

Could it still be the after effects of being seperated from his fry or could something else be wrong? His water temp and conditions are fine and he doesn't appear to have any fungas but I can't rule out parasites. He could very well have gotten them from the female when they spawned. I'll be getting some betta fix tomorrow just to rule out anything that can be treated. 

I've attached a picutre of him that I took 2 days ago.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

After you breed bettas, and after the male has tended the eggs/fry that they will act differant after they have been separated from there fry. Male bettas love to tend their bubblenest, and all of the fry.
Thats what I have read, I have no experience with breeding bettas.
I'll see if I can find the site where I read it...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, the male can get really depress. you can actually keep the male in the tank, but it is not that easy to do. i am actually trying that right now and the male didn't eat any fries during last 2 weeks and everyone seems to do fine. there is an article in www.bettysplendens.com talking about it.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I read that article after I'd already removed him and I don't think putting him back in there after being out for almost a week is a good idea. I think maybe next time I'm going to use my 15ga tank as the spawning tank, add heaps of plants and just leave him in there with them. Who knows I might even just use one of his fry with their mother (not planning on spawning again for atleast 6 months, unless this lot of fry all die) He seems to be perking up slightly today. He actaully looked happy to see me and swam to the surface when I came to feed him this morning where as other days he's just sat on the bottom until the pellets reached him then ate them.

Hopefully he'll be ok.

Aslo does anyone have an opinion as to weather he's a regular CT or a double?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i might be wrong but most of the crown are DR i think.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

What's DR?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

DR is double ray. He looks single to me but it would be easier to see if he was flared perhaps. The ones you find in petstores are usual single ray. Its kinda hard to see because his finnage is so voluminous 

Here is a photo of a DR. If you look at his tail you can see most of the rays have 2 little points on the end. THere are a few that are double double ray (DDR) tho- 









Now here is a photo of a DDR. You'll notice most of the points (scientific huh?! lol) are in sets of 4 on this one's tail -


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that is scientific  He actually is flaring in that picture, just not really well. The rays at the end of his fins are really long so he finds it hard to get them to stand out and seperate:-o! But looking closely at him (he's flaring at a mirror now) He looks like a single to me too, or maybe even a plain comb tail just with longer rays. I don't know how many CT fry I'm going to end up with from him coz the female isn't a CT. I don't know what breeding she has, I'm hoping it's not just plain veil tail coz then the majority of them will be veils.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:lol: 

Either way, hes a pretty boy for sure. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> Wow, that is scientific  He actually is flaring in that picture, just not really well. The rays at the end of his fins are really long so he finds it hard to get them to stand out and seperate:-o! But looking closely at him (he's flaring at a mirror now) He looks like a single to me too, or maybe even a plain comb tail just with longer rays. I don't know how many CT fry I'm going to end up with from him coz the female isn't a CT. I don't know what breeding she has, I'm hoping it's not just plain veil tail coz then the majority of them will be veils.


i don't really know the genetic background of your fish, but i would guess that you would get some veil-comb tail bettas.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I was doing some research before I spawned him on the origins of the crown tails and the crown gene is recessive so the only way to get majority crowns is to breed to crowns together. If I'm lucky I'll get 1/8th true crowns if that. I would be interested to see what a veil-crown or veil-comb would look like. Might be an interesting combination! I got a proper DR crowntail today and whilst he isn't nicely coloured he at least has the propper genetics!! I'll take a pic and post it later (he's still adjusting to the new tank and having to put up with my other male Helo chuckign a spaz and flaring at him constantly!)

On the fry I have now from him I can already see their tails seperating so maybe they will be crowns. I mean it's hard to see but it's deffinitly freyed! (I know that could change ALOT by the time they're full grown)

Thanks for the well wishes all


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> I was doing some research before I spawned him on the origins of the crown tails and the crown gene is recessive so the only way to get majority crowns is to breed to crowns together. If I'm lucky I'll get 1/8th true crowns if that. I would be interested to see what a veil-crown or veil-comb would look like. Might be an interesting combination! I got a proper DR crowntail today and whilst he isn't nicely coloured he at least has the propper genetics!! I'll take a pic and post it later (he's still adjusting to the new tank and having to put up with my other male Helo chuckign a spaz and flaring at him constantly!)
> 
> On the fry I have now from him I can already see thir tails seperating so maybe they will be crowns. I mean it's hard to see but it's deffinitly freyed! (I know that could change ALOT by the time they're full grown)
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes all


veil comb is just like veiltail with rays sticking out.


----------

